# Acer sound issues....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello. Ok here we go.


I have an Acer H243H monitor. It has an HDMI, DVI and VGA connection in the rear. It also has an audio in. It has built in speakers that suck!


I hooked up my direct tv wireless box to it and have it working in the kitchen for my wife. Now like I stated before the sound sucks....can barely hear it. I tried plugging in some desktop speakers, my wireless JBL speaker both via the audio in jack in the rear of the monitor. NOTHING! No sound.


the directv box has only an HDMI, USB, Digital Audio (orange one) and a/v out (svideo looking one).


Why? I read that the reason might be it only has an audio in and not an out. If so......how can I make it work? Any adapters? Something at radio shack? Thank You.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

oh does it really matter if the rca coaxial I am using to plug into the digital audio on the box is a red one and not the orange one?


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

I just bought this a radio shack. I ran an rca from the digital audio on the back of the box into a audio adapter 1/4" stereo male to rca female then into a 3.5mm female and then into my jbl flip speaker......basically the rca from the box into the female part of the audio adapter then the male part of the audio adapter into the female part of the other adapter and then finally the male part (3.5mm) into the flip....no dice. NOthing. dam it. Now what?

I don't need power just enough to be able to hear it properly.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

this is the link to the mini box I am using for directv.

http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/Sy...s/detail/a_id/2500/~/directv-receiver-manuals


----------

